# About.com- Incomplete Evacuation and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the most vexing IBS symptom is that of incomplete evacuation. Appallingly, a review of relevant research turns up nothing. A web search brings up only IBS forum discussion on the subject. In this writer's mind, it is about time that this very uncomfortable physical symptom gets some attention. Please see my article for my ideas on what causes the sensation of incomplete evacuation and what you could perhaps try to do to ease your discomfort:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

